# Modifier ET-Emergency Services



## jhartung (Jun 20, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has any experience with modifier ET? My doctors are out of network with most major insurances and they are also the on-call plastic surgeons for our local hospital's ER, so they are able to get most of the their claims paid based on the fact that they are providing emergency services. However, we are having a harder and harder time trying to get authorization from the insurances for the patients to follow up with the doctors after their ER visits. One insurance company advised me to append the ET modifier to the E/M code for their follow up visits to show that they are following up on emergency services provided. Another person I spoke with stated that when they use the ET modifier, the insurance sends payment directly to the doctors rather than to the patients (Because they are Out of Network) Does anyone have any other information on how this modifier is used and if any of this is correct? I would really appreciate anyone's input!!!!


----------

